# Painting Ghosts - Legion of the Damned



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

*UPDATE: I finished the test minis, scroll down to take a look *

Hey there, 

Right, ever since I was a kid and I got into 40k, the image of the Legion of the Damned has had me wanting them in my armies. So, I've caught up a little with my backlog of painting and am finally thinking of getting a squad or two of the awesome new minis as allies for my Space Wolves. 

Now, I've always loved that black-fire-bone colour scheme, but my Wolves are pretty dark and have red as a spot colour so the Damned might not stand out in my army. So I was thinking painting them up as ghosts, like:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...132a&categoryId=4400005&section=&aId=12300001

Something else I need to think about though is, after having a sneak peak at the leaked Grey Knights codex, there appears to be a unit called Ghosts Knights which sound pretty cool. I plan on getting a couple of squads of Grey Knights as allies, so if I did paint my Damned as ghosts, would they then look too similar to these Ghost Knights? I might end up with an army of the undead walking around with my Wolves!

So I just want your opinions, what do you guys think? 

Rev


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Legion of the Damned painted as spectres sounds like a great idea.

I cannot comment on what the Ghost Knight's aesthetic might be so there is always a risk that they will be similar. however, a key component of that scheme is the green wash, so you could always use a different wash (blue for instance) to make a visual difference without losing the overall effect.

Overall I think it is worth doing.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Cool, that's a good idea Dave. Will post the results of my experiments...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the idea. It will be different and that is always good.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I went out and got 2 LotD minis just now so I'll get them worked up over the next week or so. I was thinking a ghostly green over most of the mini and then using red or yellow (or both, if I'm skilled enough) on the flame motifs/eyes.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hey hey guys, 

ok, I didn't quite do what I set out to do. I didn't paint my LotD as ghosts, because I want to get some Ghost Knights in my Grey Knights army and didn't want to get them mixed up. 

So I did this instead:
View attachment 12104


View attachment 12105


They are not quite finished, but I just wanted to show them off and see what you guys think. 

Basically, my main Space Wolves army is dark grey and red, so I didn't want to paint the LotD fire-red and black and have them just melt into the army, so I replaced everything I would usually paint red with blue. This worked well because I've always loved the LotD imagery, all fire, black and bone, but there is nothing in the fluff to say the fire is red. In fact, the fire is 'spectral' so blue-green fits right in 

I think the flames that stand proud look better. I wanted to have a green edging around the inlaid flames, by painting the recess a light green, but this looks a bit messy. 

Overall I'm quite proud of the effect, probably the best mini's I've painted so far, even if I do say so myself  And they'll definitely stand out from my wolves (check out my project log).

C&C's welcome, let me know what you think!

Rev


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

i quite like the green around the blue, it look "glowy" but it mite look differrent up close, did you paint the flames? or are the molded? either way well done


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

You could always paint the green in first then do your best to not let paint go into the recesses.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for teh comments. 

I actually left the recesses white, then once i'd painted the blue i washed the whole area with thraka green. That served to soften the blending on the blue and act as the green surround as it washed the white.

Rev


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I am not fond of the green edging, however if you like it then keep it.

Otherwise, good looking models.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I prefer the green. The left hand guy in pic 1 looks like you just painted the blue. Not amazingly "interesting". However the green makes it look a lot more eerie and would make me pick them up for a closer look.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

blue green irie fire, I might do something similar whenever i get around to picking up my 'drakes for my DE.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nicely painted, though I think the flames would pop a little better if you brought the highlight up a bit on the blue.

Green surround is a nice touch :victory:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Cool, thanks again for the comments. All much appreciated and the notes on highlighting the blue even further will be taken on board when I get round to doing the rest of the squad.

Cheers guys

Rev


----------



## makbeer (Feb 17, 2011)

I really like the green highlight gives that tinge of ghostliness...looking forward to your ghost knights I've been throwing ideas around in my head as well thinking about how to get those guys done.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It would be cool to wash it wish a greenish grey. They just look normal. The flames are pulled off well though, I like the green outline.


----------

